# Filling vertical space in tiny tank (20L cube)



## Emil. (31 Jan 2021)

Hi All,

I have come to a conclusion that I need a buddy in my home office to keep me company and maybe do some work for me. Fish are smart, right?  Since I've never owned any puffer fish a pee puffer is an obvious choice.

I bought a 20L Dennerle cube and created sponge filter back wall for it. The wall will hide heater and bits of crushed coral. I've also put together simple acrylic separator so the sponge can slide in and out without disturbing the substrate. I think it's gonna be highly functional but it is taking up quite a bit of the tank, leaving me with awkward vertical space to work with.

The goal is to create  scape that will leave as much space for the little puffer as possible. Any suggestions are welcome. Thank you! 🐡


----------



## ScareCrow (31 Jan 2021)

Personally I'd go for a jungle scape and plant directly into the sponge with epiphytes. To create height I'd do something similar to thecinescapers lost world I'm no scaper though and jungle tanks aren't for everyone. I'm sure there'll be some better suggestions from more talented scapers. I really like the setup though. Did you buy the sponge precut? I have a similar sized tank and you've started me thinking now.


----------



## aec34 (31 Jan 2021)

Watching with interest... My first proper tank is one of these cubes, and as I stare at my bunged-in array of plants and wood I’m now wondering how to do it differently next time.


----------



## mort (31 Jan 2021)

I'd also probably go for epiphytes or moss on the sponge with a few thin twigs for the main decoration.


----------



## Tim Harrison (31 Jan 2021)

I'd go bold and put some gnarly manzi in there so it sticks out the top a ways, you can attach epiphytes inc mosses, both submersed and emersed.


----------



## noodlesuk (31 Jan 2021)

Nice project, thats good use of the foam, filter, cover and also background, ingenious! I saw a post where Anubias had been used to form a planted backdrop, this was pinned to a polystrene plate:-

<Anubias wall (Christel Kasselmann)>


----------



## Emil. (1 Feb 2021)

ScareCrow said:


> Did you buy the sponge precut?


No, I just bought big sheet of Porex foam and cut it myself. If you are going to go this route, I highly recommend sharpening your knife beforehand. It makes night and day difference.


----------



## Emil. (1 Feb 2021)

mort said:


> I'd also probably go for epiphytes or moss on the sponge with a few thin twigs for the main decoration.


I want to keep the sponge intact so I can just take it out and squeeze in a bucket each week. It's probably an overkill filtration for one puffer but I like overkill filtration. 
I will definitely incorporate some twigs, that's a brilliant idea! I could maybe find something suitable outside. If the law allows, of course. 😐


----------



## ScareCrow (1 Feb 2021)

Impressive work, I imagine if I attempted that it would look like a textured background with lumps and bumps everywhere!


----------



## Emil. (1 Feb 2021)

Tim Harrison said:


> I'd go bold and put some gnarly manzi in there so it sticks out the top a ways, you can attach epiphytes inc mosses, both submersed and emersed.


That'd look epic. I'm gonna go closed top, however. The air bubbles will splash everywhere and I don't want to risk my little minion jumping out when the workload gets too crazy.


----------

